# GTK e QT... pregi e difetti di un sistema misto

## HoX

Fino ad oggi mi sono sempre tenuto un sistema al 99% solo di GTK ( in realta' anche qualche elemento TCL/Tk, ma poca roba ). Ora stavo pensando di darmi all'audio editing e scopro che rosegarden ( che ho sentito dire che e' uno dei migliori software midi ) sfrutta le QT. Allora mi sono chiesto... quali pregi/difetti ci sono nello sfruttare entrambe le librerie grafiche?

----------

## Kernel78

pregi:

- hai più roba a disposizione

difetti:

- hai più dipendenze

- le gtk non mi piacciono

ovviamente il tutto rigorosamente IMHO ma l'ultimo difetto secondo me è il peggiore, mi tocca tenermi le gtk per gimp  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nuitari

secondo me difetti sostanziali non ce ne sono, in quanto ok, hai piu' dipendenze installate, ma ad esempio io uso kde ma ho anche le gtk installate per alcuni pacchetti. Non si tratta di portarsi dietro tutto gnome, saranno al max 3 o 4 pacchetti in piu'.

E dato che cmq molti programmi validi son fatti sia in gtk che in qt, imho averle installate entrambe e' d'obbligo  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

sicuramente il mio post è da niubbo, ma mi è venuto un dubbio...

Qualche giorno fa ho caricato della applicazioni gtk dentro kde... e ho notato che cmq con "ps -aux" non mi rileva le gtk avviate... io pensavo che venissero caricate ed occupassero parte della ram. Ma così evidentemente non sembra. 

Cmq anche io ho un problema simile, nel senso che mi piacciono alcune applicazioni gtk ed altre qt...

----------

## Onip

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> e ho notato che cmq con "ps -aux" non mi rileva le gtk avviate... io pensavo che venissero caricate ed occupassero parte della ram. Ma così evidentemente non sembra. 
> 
> 

 

Con ps vedi i processi attivi, non le librerie che questi utilizzano.

----------

## CarloJekko

con qt-gtk che trovi qui fai sembrare tutto i sw che usano gtk (mozilla gimp) dello stesso stile di qt

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9714

inverso invece se vuoi che le app in qt (last.fm amarok ecc..) abbiano lo stesso aspetto di gtk c'è polymer e per le qt4 qgtk

per ottenere il codice:

#

svn co svn://labs.trolltech.com/svn/styles/gtkstyle

cd gtkstyle

qmake-qt4 && make 

poi

make install

----------

## lordalbert

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   e ho notato che cmq con "ps -aux" non mi rileva le gtk avviate... io pensavo che venissero caricate ed occupassero parte della ram. Ma così evidentemente non sembra. 
> 
>  
> 
> Con ps vedi i processi attivi, non le librerie che questi utilizzano.

 

ma consumano ugualmente ram... o sbaglio?

----------

## Onip

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ma consumano ugualmente ram... o sbaglio?

 

Ovvio, tutto quello che 'carichi' la consuma.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io da sempre cerco di fare a meno delle qt, di kde e di gnome, che sono dei mattoni da compilare, tuttavia ancora non ci sono riuscito. Mi mancano valide alternative per k3b e per kile, ed per evince da parte gnome

----------

## federico89

 *Quote:*   

> Mi mancano valide alternative per k3b

 

LOL! io uso cdrecord...ma con uno scriptino si puo' creare un'ottima, completa e comoda suite di masterizzazione! (IMHO)

A me sinceramente gnome non piace e quindi cerco di ridurre al minimo le varie librerie gtk, che sono pero' indispensabili per alcuni software che non hanno alternativa come gimp...per gli altri che utilizzano le gtk, tipo mplayer, cerco perlopiu' di usare l'interfaccia testo ma visto che comunque sono stato costretto ad installarle, tanto vale utilizzarle anche per altri programmi! In ogni caso, coi computer moderni e' trascurabile la quantita' di spazio su disco e di memoria sprecata per caricare due differenti librerie grafiche...certo poi vedere la completa uniformita' del sistema e' una bella soddisfazione!

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Qualche giorno fa ho caricato della applicazioni gtk dentro kde... e ho notato che cmq con "ps -aux" non mi rileva le gtk avviate... io pensavo che venissero caricate ed occupassero parte della ram. Ma così evidentemente non sembra. 

 

se vuoi vedere le librerie caricate da un processo usa l'utility ldd

----------

## federico

Creare una ottima e completa utility di masterizzazione -comoda- con uno scriptino la vedo utopica.

Potete farmi cambiare idea solo mostrandomelo, questo scriptino.

----------

## mambro

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi mancano valide alternative per k3b

 

brasero non va bene?

----------

## Kernel78

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Mi mancano valide alternative per k3b 
> 
> brasero non va bene?

 

no, ha parlato di valide alternative  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ok, se riuscite a passarmi la battuta bene, altrimenti mi prendo piena responsabilità del flame che potrebbe scaturirne  :Laughing: 

----------

## IlGab

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - le gtk non mi piacciono
> 
> 

 

Orrende ma necessarie   :Sad: 

Ora provo il tema suggerito

----------

## bandreabis

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> - le gtk non mi piacciono
> 
>  
> ...

 

Quale tema?

----------

## federico

Credo si riferisse a questa cosa qui

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> con qt-gtk che trovi qui fai sembrare tutto i sw che usano gtk (mozilla gimp) dello stesso stile di qt 
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9714[/bug]
> ...

 

Dio ce ne scampi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mambro wrote:*   

> brasero non va bene?

 Personalmente, prima della estetica delle librerie grafiche, mi piacciono i programmi che funzionano... e obiettivamente k3b è fatto proprio bene, al contrario delle alternative che non reggono il paragone.

Anche gnome ha dei programmi stupendi, come evince, che non hanno equivalenti. Ad oggi è ancora molto problematico fare a meno di tante applicazioni gtk o qt.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche gnome ha dei programmi stupendi, come evince, che non hanno equivalenti. 

 

Esatto. Ma mischiare troppo i due sistemi non credo sia una buona idea... (fino a che è una applicazione gtk dentro un ambiente qt ok... ma nel caso di evince, fa parte integrante di gnome, e come tale, si porta dietro mezzo gnomo).

Secondo me sarebbe una buona cosa (ma utopica) l'unione delle 2 librerie grafiche... Mantenendo pure varie versioni per ogni tipologia di programma e vari DE, ma almeno renderli un po' più "interscambiabili"

----------

## HoX

[quote="lordalbert"] *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe una buona cosa (ma utopica) l'unione delle 2 librerie grafiche... Mantenendo pure varie versioni per ogni tipologia di programma e vari DE, ma almeno renderli un po' più "interscambiabili"

 

Piu' che quello servirebbe una libreria che usi l'uno o l'altro tema. In modo tale da poter scrivere i programmi con quella libreria e quella libreria si occupa automaticamente di scegliere quale libreria grafica usare. Tanto alla fin fine la cosa importante e' quello che ci sta dietro, non come appare.

----------

## federico

Voi volete wxWidgets !

----------

## lordalbert

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   ma consumano ugualmente ram... o sbaglio? 
> 
> Ovvio, tutto quello che 'carichi' la consuma.

 

mmm però se per esempio sono su kde ed avvio una singola applicazione gtk (senza aver già le gkt caricate), per esempio gtodo... mi occupa soltanto 2MB in più di ram. Quindi a meno che le gtk stiano in questi 2MB (ma ho dei forti dubbi) oppure htop non mi segna nulla (guardando la quantità di ram utilizzata).

----------

